# Eeeeekkkk



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We just had a huge female wolf spider on our patio and when Dennis tried to catch her hundreds of tiny spiderlings jumped off her back and ran around all over the place. 
How gross


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Keep it down there in Konia! I do not want it up here in Marathounta!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Keep it down there in Konia! I do not want it up here in Marathounta!!!


Don't worry I don't need to send her up there, you'll have plenty of your own

Wolf spider filmed carrying haul of squirming babies on its back - Americas - World - The Independent


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh cripes!! Daren't even look at that link!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Oh cripes!! Daren't even look at that link!!!


Looking at it online is one thing but actually seeing it with my own eyes was very scary. Dennis did catch her and throw her over the wall but a lot of her babies escaped and scattered all over the patio before disappearing into the cracks. 
I dread to think when they have all grown up.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Shudder!!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I wish this topic had never happened :'(


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

We had one of these, no babies though, in the house the other night. Caught it in a plastic cup and released it over the wall. Even the cat looked a bit scared!
Oh and Zach - we are even closer to you than Veronica !!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll just have to hope that my house is more secure and "air tight".


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

I have now found three of these over the last two days. The interesting thing is that they were all in my pool and, believe it or nor, when I fished them out they were still alive, babies and all, after being underwater for some time.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Think its time you guys called in Spiderman!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rema said:


> I have now found three of these over the last two days. The interesting thing is that they were all in my pool and, believe it or nor, when I fished them out they were still alive, babies and all, after being underwater for some time.


That is interesting. The one we had was right on the edge of the pool as though she was going to jump in. Weird.:confused2::confused2:
Scuba spiders.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You're lucky it was at the edge of the pool.

This guy's wasn't!






Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG that is really, really gross


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've just watched a couple of those videos, I feel sick nowuke:uke:uke:


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Only one solution:










Martijn :ranger:


----------

